# Silversport Needs New Tires...



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...okay...with the untimely demise of my B.F. Goodrich stockers (out of round)...I need to get some new skins for the GTO...any ideas???
I am looking for the all elusive qualities of long life, all season (I think), ultimate grip in dry, wet and maybe snow...fairly priced!
I have been thinking about the General Exclaim UHPs (not all season though)...Goodyear F1 AS...I will NOT be buying any more BFG tires...
Thanks for any experiences you care to share...

Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

silversport said:


> ...okay...with the untimely demise of my B.F. Goodrich stockers (out of round)...I need to get some new skins for the GTO...any ideas???
> I am looking for the all elusive qualities of long life, all season (I think), ultimate grip in dry, wet and maybe snow...fairly priced!
> I have been thinking about the General Exclaim UHPs (not all season though)...Goodyear F1 AS...I will NOT be buying any more BFG tires...
> Thanks for any experiences you care to share...
> ...


Hey Bill, if you choose not to force the dealers hand and resort to biting the bullet. Check tire rack and browse all their tires for what you are looking for, if you plan on high speed driving, make sure whatever tire you get is rated for speed. Tire rack rates the tires for different functions.

Compare Tire Search Results


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Judge...I am all over that...I have it narrowed down to Goodyear Eagle All Season, the cheaper General Exclaim UHP (although that is a Summer tire)...or...I am told that the manufacturer of the tire warrantees the tire...and Goodrich offered me 2/3rds the price of new...I am not so sure I would want to replace mine with another set of Goodrich tires... 
Bill


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...well...if Pontiac honors the warranty on my Goodrich tires...it will be replacements for me...thanks,
Bill


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

I am also looking at the Goodyear F1 A/S. Anyone have these on their GTO?


----------



## Colton9182 (Jan 6, 2008)

I just put yokohama s-drive tires on my gto and ive never had so much traction in my life i absolutly love them.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Drag Radials anyone??


----------



## Colton9182 (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok the s-drive tires are horrible they were great for like the first week now it feels like the sidewalls are all spongy. I put the stock b.f. tires back on and the gto has its feeling back finally.


----------

